# Scott CR1 Team in Sacramento for $1750



## sactown (Oct 12, 2005)

The Scott dealer in Sac is selling the CR1 Team with Shimano 105 components for $1750, and can get a 56 cm in, which is all but extinct at this point. I know this because I scoured northern California looking for one in a 56. I love it and would suggest it to anyone that wants a high performance carbon frame with low end components that can be upgraded later or even stripped and sold and replaced with higher end stuff. The dealer's name is East Sac Bike and Board.


----------

